# thanksgiving weekend florida show



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

any of you going?

im trying not to jinx myself... lol. looks promising.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

What show, were at?


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

Aireal said:


> What show, were at?


x2, if you coud tell me more info that would be great cause id like to go.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

definately going!! cant wait!!! guess Ill see ya there dig..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I was hoping to make this show but funds are not looking so well right now, but we shall see.  y'all have fun


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

its on the adba website pplz 

heres a copy n paste of the details!!


MID-FLORIDA/SUNSHINE STATE (FL)
Saturday, November 26, 2011
Location: Possum Palace
3121 Possum Palace Dr.
Chipley, FL32428

The Mid-Florida/Sunshine State APBTC join together to host 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Saturday and 2 conformation shows and 1 weight pull on Sunday at Possum Palace in Chipley, FL. Please call Lisa 813-335-0708, Sheree 850-258-8463 or Beth 386-216-3973 for more information



see u there!!! ill be bringing many... hopefully take something home in the champions class


----------

